
Facebook’s Oculus Insight Technology - Impossible
https://tech.fb.com/the-story-behind-oculus-insight-technology/
======
mark_l_watson
My wife and I recently bought an Oculus Quest. It is such a fine product. I
worked in the field of high end VR in the 1990s, we use SGI reality engines,
expensive motion platforms, haptics, etc. The cheap commodity priced Oculus
Quest is so much better.

Off topic, but after years of being critical of FB, owning an Oculus device
makes me look on FB more favorably. You could accuse me of lowering my
standards, and that would be fair, but I appreciate the Oculus ecosystem.

The Star Wars Vader Immortal experience for the Quest is amazing. The Quest is
a new product, and I look forward to seeing what new content is made for it.

